# Sores and scabs on belly!



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

I was about to bathe Murphy, and was trimming the area around the penis area and belly, when I noticed a lot of sores and scabs ranging in size from a quarter to small specks. I at first thought perhaps it was irritation from his last trim, but that was more than 3 months ago. Plus the worst sores are in an area that has never been touch with clippers. Then I noticed that he also has a few under his front arm pits. His inner back legs are covered with tiny scabs and several larger scabby sores, all along the top. (the area that I think of as the inner thigh). He has been trying to scratch for the past few days, but only just a little bit, nothing that registered as a problem.
On top of that, I noticed a small amount of yellow greenish fluid on the tip of his penis. This may or may not be related to the sores.
Any idea of what this may be. I am taking him in to the vet later today.
BTW- Murphy is 8 months and eats Wellness super 5 mix. Has been on wellness since 10 weeks with no problems. so, I don't think that it is a food allergy.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like a staph infection.


----------



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay, my hubby just called from the vet. Turns out that it is a reaction from our lawn treatment. We just had a pre-emergent and lime put down last week. I had no idea that it would cause a reaction. Vet says that it is almost like a chemical burn :-(
I feel so bad for Murphy... I wonder why Minnie Pearl didn't have a reaction.? She is much lower to the ground. 
Oh well, next time I will know to water the lawn before letting him out.
Off topic..... My husband says that he is just going to start direct depositing his check into the vets account. lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lawn chemicals are terribly toxic to dogs. There are non--toxic alternatives. (www.dirtworks.net) We've also gone to natural non-toxic cleaners inside. Our dogs are so at risk.... please research and avoid as many as possible.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor guy. Ike had terrible belly skin irritation from over dryness a month or so back. I bathed him with micro-tek and used the micro-tek spray for a few weeks afterward. Cleared it right up. You'll see he's wearing a Tshirt in my signature. It was the only way to keep him from itching and scratching his sores before I used the micro-tek. You might want to try 'em...the T shirt and the shampoo.


----------



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

> You might want to try 'em...the T shirt and the shampoo.


I will keep this in mind. Right now, he has had a shot administered that is suppose to stop the itching, but he is due for a bath. So, I am going to check out the shampoo.
However, in Murphy's case, he is spreading the infection by licking himself. As far as the t-shirt, I would also have to put on a pair of underwear. If it comes to that, I will be sure to take a photo, too. Just the mental image makes me laugh.
BTW- I always wondered why your dog was wearing a shirt. lol



> please research and avoid as many as possible.


will do.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

MicroTek will help with infection and stop itching too. If you do a search, there are lots of threads about it..... it was a lifesaver for us.


----------

